# If pax down rates surge, shouldn't we down rate flat min fares?



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Week 6 of rates cuts here in Tampa. 
Too many drivers. 
Only way to make money is to hustle all surge fares and serve after midnight as there is more and continuous demand. 
End result is: every time there is major surge, ratings take a dip. In 6 weeks my driver dashboard went from 4.9 to 4.84. And very steadily. All I did was just change my work hours to service people out of events and a significant number of these are surge fares. 

At this rate, my days are numbered. 

The survival rate of an uber driver over a long enough time drops to zero because of ratings alone.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

And when Uber deactivates anyone with less than 4.6 they are removed from the pool of local drivers so the average stays artificially high!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> And when Uber deactivates anyone with less than 4.6 they are removed from the pool of local drivers so the average stays artificially high!


Wow excellent point!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Who ****ing cares about the ratings, if you are a good driver and know what you are doing your rating will be where it should be, 3,00 plus trips here and a 4.81* rating, will you take a hit on certain nights or days, sure you will, it's par for the course in this Taxi business, but at the end of the day if you are a good driver and do your job properly "and know where you are going instead of driving people in circles" your ratings will reflect that. If you let the ratings get to you, then you have other things to worry about.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, for one, I ****ing care about ratings! 4.98 now after just as many trips. 5.0 for the past 2 weeks. I actually WANT to give my passengers a five-star ride and let them know it's important to me. I think a driver's attitude is absolutely reflected in your ratings. Does it change my life? No. But I'm not going to do a half-assed job and be happy with myself. If that's something I should worry about, then so be it.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> Well, for one, I ****ing care about ratings! 4.98 now after just as many trips. 5.0 for the past 2 weeks. I actually WANT to give my passengers a five-star ride and let them know it's important to me. I think a driver's attitude is absolutely reflected in your ratings. Does it change my life? No. But I'm not going to do a half-assed job and be happy with myself. If that's something I should worry about, then so be it.


, another fresh off the boat Uber driver stressing over his rating and what his cheap Uber pax think of him, LOL. Your worry should be about destroying your car for less than minimum wage, ratings, LOL.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Or are you just another cynical driver pretending to be nonchalant about his lackluster ratings so he'll seem cool with it? Please, if you don't have anything helpful to add, don't add anything.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> Or are you just another cynical driver pretending to be nonchalant about his lackluster ratings so he'll seem cool with it? Please, if you don't have anything helpful to add, don't add anything.


----------

